# Natural Desiccated Thyroid



## Pjpilates (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone on here take desiccated natural Thyroid? My fertility doc prescribed me 50mcg of Levothyroxine. I was not aware I had a thyroid issue and I have never suffered from hypothyroid symptoms before. However my TSH is 3 and my thyroid antibodies are slightly elevated 44. (GP's see this as normal) But not in the world of optimum fertility. 

Having taken Levothyroxine for a week, I become increasingly unwell to the point I had to stop. I was drugged up- almost sedated,  heavy nausea, my eyes were inflamed and scratchy and my vision worsened. I felt like it was literally poisoning me. Has anyone else had similar symptoms. 

It clearly disagrees with me but I still need to get my TSH down. I have read some people handle the natural desiccated thyroid better it's a T3 not a T4 replacement. Any advice here would be welcome.

I am also looking for a good Thyroid specialist / endocrinologist  in London who deals with infertility. Any input here would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks Pj


----------

